# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Max Brym

## Xhuxhumaku

* Roman "Fajtorja e pafajshme"*

von Für die Redaktion Agron Sadiku am 02.04.2013

Vollbild anzeigenNjë roman dhe një pasqyrë kronologjike lidhur me zhvillimet politike në Kosovë nga Max Brym. Pjesë nga romani nga Max Brym - Order ose të blerë direkt -Zotërinjtë e Drenasit -Për burra të caktuar në Prishtinë Albana konsiderohet, kërkohet e porositet si një Escortlady. Sot ajo është porositur të shkojë në një restorant luksoz në Parkun e Gërmisë buzë Prishtinës. Ajo shoqëron një grek me një kostum të zgjedhur me shije. Ai prezantohet vetëm si



Kostas. Ai thotë se është menaxher i kompanisë së famshme Alfcon në Drenas. Në taksi ai i shpjegon Albanës në anglisht: "Më duhet vetëm të takoj ca idiotë nga një autoritet kontrolli të qeverisë suaj, do të llafosim pak, do të hamë diçka, pastaj drejt e në shtrat bukuroshja ime. Çfarë do

të dëgjosh në takim, do ta harrosh menjëherë, ok? " "Sigurisht", ia kthen Albana. "Mirëpo ti do ma ëmbëlsosh mbrëmjen me ca bankënota o greku im krenar  shton ajo. Greku vetëm tund kokën. Në restorant, kamerierët vijnë me vrap dhe pyesin të dy mysafirët se ku dëshirojnë të ulen. Pasi kanë porositur të dy verë dhe biftek, greku i hedh dorën mbi gju Albanës. Ai përkëdhel kofshët e saj me shikime epshore. Më në fund shfaqen zotërinjtë e "Agjencisë për Mbrojtjen Mjedisore". Greku i

përshëndet miqësisht dhe u thotë se ka për ta një surprizë të vogël, por të këndshme, duke ua treguar Albanën. Zotërinjtë ulen duke zbardhur dhëmbët. Zoti Kosta e prezanton Albanën si shoqëruesen e tij. Pasi që përgëzuan grekun për shoqëruesen e tij lozonjare, zotërinjtë u hodhën menjëherë në temën që i kishte mbledhur. Në Drenas ne duhet të ndërmarrim diçka. Disponimi priret kundër firmës suaj  thotë njëri prej burrave. Hë për hë gjithçka e kemi nën kontroll  e siguron

Kosta. Drejtuesit sindikalë po flenë ose janë korruptuar prej nesh ose janë të kontrolluar prej shërbimit tonë të fshehtë. Albanës iu sollën ndërmend artikujt që kishte lexuar lidhur me ndotjen e tmerrshme mjedisore në Drenas. Në një intervistë për një gazetë, një mjek pati lëshuar akuzën se ndotja mjedisore në Drenas është për 160 për qind më e lartë se sa në pjesën tjetër të Kosovës. Përpos kësaj ai raportonte se sa jashtëzakonisht të larta ishin përqindjet e sëmundjeve bronkiale

dhe kanceroze në mesin e punëtorëve dhe banorëve të tjerë. Albana dëgjonte bisedën duke i përpirë fjalët. Njeriu i Agjencisë së Mbrojtjes Mjedisore tha: Ju duhet të derdhni më shumë donacione

publike ose ta ndërtoni një rrugë. Kjo e fundit mbase do tju duhet edhe vetë juve për transportin e nikelit. Këtë sigurisht do ta bëjmë  premton Kosta. Mirëpo ju duhet të siguroheni që të mos rritet rezistenca kundrejt ndërmarrjes sonë të përparuar. Zotërinjtë tundin kokat dhe nisin të numërojnë bankënotat që sapo morën. Dhe është koha ti jepni fund asaj partie apo Lëvizje, si e quajnë, në Drenas shton greku. Zotërinjtë vënë buzën në gaz dhe ia kthejnë: Mos ki merak, çoç

do të ndërmarrim. Në kokën e Albanës gëlonin mendimet. Ajo vendos që ato çfarë kishte

dëgjuar t'ia rrëfente Enverit dhe t'i rrëfehej këtij të fundit se me ç'punë ishte marrë për të fituar para, qoftë dhe me rrezikun që të braktisej prej tij. Zemra i sëmbon duke menduar këtë të fundit. Përpos kësaj, ajo vendos që kjo të ishte dita e saj e fundit si prostitutë. "Fatkeqësisht, mendon ajo, "do të më duhet që sot të bie në shtrat me këtë qelbësirë. Ai më ka dhënë 500 euro, dhe me siguri që do diçka të veçantë. Do zoti që të mos jetë aq pervers". Ajo është paksa e shqetësuar, ngaqë shuma

që i kishte paguar greku, ishte parëndomësisht e lartë. "Le të bëjë çfarë të dojë me mua, mendon Albana. "Askush nga ndërkombëtarët nuk mund të akuzohet për ndonjë gjë në Kosovë. Edhe ky tipi këtu gëzonstatusin e imunitetit diplomatik. Mirëpo do t'ia dal edhe kësaj." Pasi ikin zotërinjtë, greku kalon nga gjuha mondane direkt në atë vulgare. Hajde tani ti kurvë e vogël. Unë nuk do të të palloj vetëm në ****, por edhe në bythën tënde. Pastaj do të të shurroj, dhe ti do ti gëlltisësh të gjitha. Ok përgjigjet Albana thatë. Mirëpo e ka të qartë brenda vetes se kurrë më nuk do ta shesë trupin e saj për një tip të tillë. Arrin taksia dhe ndalon para një hoteli të shtrenjtë në Prishtinë. Disa

metra para portës së hotelit ajo hap çmendurisht çantën e saj, nxjerr piper-sprejin dhe ia shprucon grekut në fytyrë. Me shpejtësi rrufeje i heq këpucët me taka, i merr në dorë dhe ik prej aty me një tempo të egër.



Arrin në shtëpi tërësisht e rraskapitur. Aty gjen Enverin të ulur në një karrige të dhomës së pritjes i cili po ia shikonte nga poshtë fytyrën e saj të djersitur. Çka ndodhur me ty? Pa i dhënë përgjigje Albana hidhet

mbi divan dhe zë të qajë me ngashërime. Enveri e përkëdhel me butësi

dhe pret derisa ajo të qetësohet. Pas një copë kohe Albana i kërkon me

zë të vendosur: Mbyll menjëherë derën me çelës dhe ulu në karrige,

më duhet të të tregoj diçka. Enveri i bindet. Ai shikon me padurim

Albanën në fytyrën e saj të pastruar paksa nga njollat e make-up-it.



Albana nis të flasë, pa ditur se nga i vjen guximi dhe nga do tia fillojë.

Enver, unë jam një lavire. Mirëpo smund të vazhdoj më tej, gulçon

ajo. Enverin si ta kishte goditur rrufeja. Ai vazhdon të rrijë ulur si i

gozhduar në karrigen e dhomës së pritjes. Albana vazhdon. Enver, ty

dhe Ademin ju dua shumë. Mirëpo që prej vitesh unë ua kam ofruar

dhe shitur trupin tim kodoshëve. Nuk mund të ta thosha këtë. Mirëpo

tani mori fund. Enveri edhe më tutje nuk thotë dot gjë, mirëpo muskujt

e fytyrës i dridhen me nervozizëm. Albana e pyet me një pamje të

dëshpëruar: A do të më braktisësh tani? Enveri edhe më tej nuk është

i aftë për ndonjë reaksion. Pas një copë kohe, që për Albanën ishte

një përjetësi e tërë, nga Enveri shpërthejnë zërat e parë. Jo, kurrë,

pavarësisht se çfarë ke bërë. Mirëpo do të mi thuash të gjitha.



Albana ngrihet, ia shtrëngon kokën Enverit në kraharor dhe e puth me

përvëlim. Eja në shtrat dhe le të bisedojmë aty i thotë Albana. Në

krevat Albana ia rrëfen Enverit të gjitha. Enverit sa si vërtitet tepja e

kresë, flegrat e hundës, që i lëvizin sa herë që bëhet nervoz, i dridhen

hovshëm. Albana ia tregon edhe historinë me grekun. Papritur Enveri e

përqafon dhe e përkëdhel me butësi. Mos u shqetëso. Do ta tejkalojmë

edhe këtë, ndërsa historinë e Drenasit duhet ta marrin vesh shokët e

organizatës sime. Albana zë të qajë sërish në qetësi. Enveri ia mbledh



me buzë lotët nga fytyra. Në fund kalojnë së bashku një natë dashurie

me një butësi të pakrahasueshme.


Porositni librin Fajtorja e Pafajshme nga Max Brym

von Redaktion am 11.03.2013

Të nderuar lexues, tashmë mund ta lexoni romanin e Max Brymit Fajtorja e Pafajshme edhe në gjuhën shqipe. Libri i përkthyer në shqip sapo është botuar, dhe ju shqiptarë që jetoni në diasporë mund ta porositni librin nëpërmjet e-mailit: redaktion@kosova-aktuell.de Bashkë me shërbimin postar libri kushton 10 euro. Pra të gjithë ju që jeni të interesuar mos hezitoni dhe porositni këtë



libër mjaft interesant. Ndërsa julexues nga Kosova romanin në Prishtinë tashmë mund ta gjeni në shumicën e librarive! Në ndërkohë do tju informojmë edhe më në hollësi se në cilat librari mund ta bleni librin në Prishtinë.

Vollbild anzeigen

Libri ka ne në Prishtinë -Liberia Toena ( Universität i Prishtinës ) Afer fakultetit Filozofik

Liberia  Buzuku Shesi Zahir Pajazti

Caffe Dite e Natë

Shitesit e librave ne sheshin Nena Tereze. Ne 3 pika te shitjes

----------

